# Homemade cob; any ever attempt it?



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I was sitting tonight with my dog by my side on my front porch having some vanilla in my elcheapo cob pipe. I started thinking, "it be interesting to try and make one of these"

*Has anyone ever tried to make a cob pipe?*

I figured:
Thanksgiving is right around the corner, so I could easily get those "decorative" indian corn and shuck off the corn to get a few cobs to hollow out. (already dried out)
Then get a few replacement replacement bits. Maybe an assortment of sizes or styles.
I could get some round dowels and hollow them out for a shank and to fit the bits.
I know there are a few more steps than that, but trial and error with corn isn't too expensive!!

Anyone ever attempted to make a cob pipe? Any thoughts, ideas, pros/cons.

I know Cobs are cheap to buy, but I get bored and my mind wanders... this may keep me busy for a day or so....


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

I've got several acres of corn fifty feet from my house. Maybe this is the time for me to make a cob pipe 
I won't happen to find instructions on the husks would I?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Reverie Forest said:


> I won't happen to find instructions on the husks would I?


Probly not... but, if you do make a copy of the instructions and mail them to me!
I did a little research and here is a few links.

Corn-Cob Pipe Instructions | eHow.com

Smoking Pipe: Do The Corncob Pipes Yourself

How to Make a Homemade Tobacco Pipe | eHow.com

I may give it a try soon.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

I would leave the dried corn on the cob, you dont usually see that on a pipe. Only problem may be the diameter of the cob.

I have heard about garden reeds (like thin bamboo) being good for using as the shank. One can push a wire through the center to clear the core out, this is supposedly quite easy and you could make the shank about as long as you wanted. These should be available in the gardening center at a local store. 

Get some replacement MM bits and you are good to go. We will need to see the pitcures of this thing when you are done. p


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I actually thought about this over the weekend. It would be fun.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

If you leave the corn on it and want to keep it from falling out you could go to Home Depot or Lowes ect and get some 2 part epoxy used for pouring over clocks or counter tops. Get the bowl done the way you like it and stick something in the tobacco chamber then turn it over so the chamber is down........pour the epoxy over the bowl. It will seal up all the gaps and leave you with a nice shiny very hard surface. Then drill your shank hole after its all dry.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

slyder said:


> If you leave the corn on it and want to keep it from falling out you could go to Home Depot or Lowes ect and get some 2 part epoxy used for pouring over clocks or counter tops. Get the bowl done the way you like it and stick something in the tobacco chamber then turn it over so the chamber is down........pour the epoxy over the bowl. It will seal up all the gaps and leave you with a nice shiny very hard surface. Then drill your shank hole after its all dry.


I like the idea of leaving the dried corn on, but you shouldn't seal the whole pipe because you need it to breathe.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> I would leave the dried corn on the cob, you dont usually see that on a pipe. p


Smoke slowly. If it gets too hot you might have a popcorn cob pipe on your hands!


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Corn Cobs are cheap to buy, but if your own creations smoke well, they will be priceless.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

MM documents how they had to produce a special strain of thick cob corn to produce pipes as modern consumed corn has been engineered to have thinner cobs. Also, MM dries out their cobs for two years before hitting the manufacturing plant.

I'd be afraid that the cob won't be dry enough and thus would not absorb moisture well and possibly impart a flavor.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Smoke slowly. If it gets too hot you might have a popcorn cob pipe on your hands!


Hehe. I thought of that, a snack with your smoke. :lol:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Broz said:


> MM documents how they had to produce a special strain of thick cob corn to produce pipes as modern consumed corn has been engineered to have thinner cobs. Also, MM dries out their cobs for two years before hitting the manufacturing plant.
> 
> I'd be afraid that the cob won't be dry enough and thus would not absorb moisture well and possibly impart a flavor.


Two years? Holy crap. That's a bit mug isn't it? Im sure im wrong. But j would think a few months would do just fine...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I aint got 2years to wait... but I'll try a few months or find some already dried. The corn still on it would be pretty cool looking. As long as it don't pop mid-bowl and take out an eye~!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I d k I think it would be pretty cool, smoking your pipe..... and ..... BAM! dinner....


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> I d k I think it would be pretty cool, smoking your pipe..... and ..... BAM! dinner....


_Would that be considered an Aromatic smoke then?_
or would I have to add salt and butter for it to be aromatic.

I just like the fact of being able to smoke "my own" pipe. That I somewhat designed and hand built.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> _Would that be considered an Aromatic smoke then?_
> or would I have to add salt and butter for it to be aromatic.
> 
> I just like the fact of being able to smoke "my own" pipe. That I somewhat designed and hand built.


Im with you there...


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

pomorider said:


> Corn Cobs are cheap to buy, but if your own creations smoke well, they will be priceless.


where i live....you cant toss a stick without hitting a corn cob!!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

CWL said:


> I like the idea of leaving the dried corn on, but you shouldn't seal the whole pipe because you need it to breathe.


if you do like i said the top wont be sealed. Do you think it would need to breath more than that? If you had to after the epoxy hardened you could sand the epoxy off the bottom of the bowl with a disc or belt sander to open that up. Would give you a nice flat surface.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Found a few vids online on how to make a corn cob.

YouTube - How To Make a Homemade Corn Cob Pipe - (Part 1 of 2) - Complete Walk-through
YouTube - How To Make a Homemade Corn Cob Pipe - (PART 2 of 2) - Complete Walk-through
Not too sure why, but he left the kernals on the cob.....

This is a link from Aristocob that describes how the finishes ore made on the cobs... I think I will make one of each if the first one goes well.
Quality Statement (Please read before ordering) - Aristocob


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Found a few vids online on how to make a corn cob.
> 
> YouTube - How To Make a Homemade Corn Cob Pipe - (Part 1 of 2) - Complete Walk-through
> YouTube - How To Make a Homemade Corn Cob Pipe - (PART 2 of 2) - Complete Walk-through
> ...


Shawn! Thanks for the great video. I had been wondering if it were possible to make corncobs with corn that had not had a 2 year drying process. Maybe some time in the future I might give it a try.:yo:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I am planning this myself.

Looking at getting a few big ears of white corn and Bamboo shoots. This looks pretty fun. I will do a little more research, give it a whirl, and post pics of my work.


----------

